# Which boots? Burton Moto or K2 Ashen



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

If you are an intermediate snowboarder, the Burton Moto are not for you. The Moto boot is a soft boot that will fall apart as well if you are an intermediate rider. 
If you do all mountain, i would check the Burton Ruler instead. If you want soft boots, take a look at the Almighty or the AMBs.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

There's a good chance you don't actually need boots that big. Read some of the boot fitting threads - snowboard boots should normally be a size or two smaller than street shoes and correct sizing will have your toes pressed firmly into the boot liner.

Worth considering before you embark on your hunt for new boots. 

Oh and yes, Moto's blow.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

At what size do you buy your Nike shoes? UK 14?


----------



## craig80 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi guys, thanks for all the replies. I went ahead an ordered some Burton Moto in a UK size 14 to see what they are like, but you're right Jonny C, these are really soft and flimsy and feel like they'd fall apart in no time. 
When I ordered I hadn't seen the Burton ruler available in a 14 but see they are on the Burton website so I thought I would just wait until the Motos arrive and if ok for size order the rulers and return the motos.
Unfortunately they are too small, big toe is rubbing on the end all the time and slightly crunched up so think they'd be uncomfortable, just need them a few mm bigger and would get away with it. 
I do have Nike trainers in a UK 14 but tbh they're too tight but was the largest I could get at time. 
I am going to have to try to glue the soles back on my 2008 Vans fargos and hope for the best as I cant find anything bigger than a UK 14 anywhere 
My own fault for having stupidly oversized hooves, haha


----------



## craig80 (Jan 21, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> There's a good chance you don't actually need boots that big. Read some of the boot fitting threads - snowboard boots should normally be a size or two smaller than street shoes and correct sizing will have your toes pressed firmly into the boot liner.
> 
> Worth considering before you embark on your hunt for new boots.
> 
> Oh and yes, Moto's blow.


Think 14s are too small unfortunatley, big toe is a bit curled up, can't believe how light and flimsy the motos seem, like they're out of a kinder egg, are all the new boots so light?


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

craig80 said:


> Think 14s are too small unfortunatley, big toe is a bit curled up, can't believe how light and flimsy the motos seem, like they're out of a kinder egg, are all the new boots so light?


Your toes *should* be touching the end of the boot! As suggested before you should drop Wiredsport a message in the boot section and he'll sort you out. It's very rare that boot size and normal shoe size are the same. I'm a UK 13 in street shoes but 11.5 in snowboard boots.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello, and welcome.

The best boots are the boots that fit your feet best - the right (Mondo) size, the right shape, no pressure points. The Motos are a softer boot, but I have a friend who's been rocking the same pair of Motos the last 4 seasons, and he's well above my level.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

If you have a complicated boot size, I wouldnt buy boots online because you need:
-first a brand with a model with big sizes 
-and second you will be more well served with intermediate boots that already allow heat molding. this way, you will heat mold the liner so that it fits correctly to your foot. Heat molding liners are not available on entry level boots from Burton for example.

By no means I'm saying that the Burton Moto's are not good boots. They are. But the problem is that you are a big guy with big foot size and the materials used on the Moto's are not the most adequate ones to withstand a guy with your size.


----------

